# Beligum mal



## Michael Mick (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey guys just wondering about my pup shes a female mally and as a first time owner just wondering if anyone can give me a indicator of the approx she should be at 1 yr old ??

Thanks for any advise !


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Michael Mick said:


> Hey guys just wondering about my pup shes a female mally and as a first time owner just wondering if anyone can give me a indicator of the approx she should be at 1 yr old ??
> 
> Thanks for any advise !


look at the parents


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Should be about 33-113 lbs...depending...


----------



## Michael Mick (Sep 12, 2011)

LOL thanks joby for narrowing down the weight range !!! 

Its just i keft her in the care of a couple of friend for about a month and now she looks really lean im just wondering what weight i should get her up to ?? 

Are they fully grown at 1yr old ?? or ???

Sorry for my ignorance first time owning this breed !! amazing dog though!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, Michael,

Please post a bio/intro here: http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f20/

Thanks!


----------



## Michael Mick (Sep 12, 2011)

No problems sorry about that!


----------



## Christina Kennedy (Aug 25, 2010)

Have you owned dogs before of other breeds?? Maybe post a photo of her along with her current weight or list her parents names/lines. You can't expect people to tell you what your dog should weight, sight unseen. Every line matures differently and even within certain lines is great diversity.....I have seen mali bitches as small as 40 pounds and as large as 75 and each carried the right amount of weight for the size and structure of the dog.

Most larger breed dogs don't finish filling out until well after a year of age. Even my border collies don't finish growing or filling out until at least 18 months or older...let alone my GSDs that are still maturing at 2.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

if the dog looks too lean, feed it....


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

my guess is about 65-70lbs


----------



## Michael Mick (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey yeaha ive had a dutchie and working line GSDs 

Ill get some photos of her and get he weighted at the VET ........ and update soon ! 

the sire weighted in at 38kg bitch was around 30kg


----------



## Michael Mick (Sep 12, 2011)

Just weighted her......

Shes 22.1kg or approx 51lb ???? 

not sure how to add photo but ill figure it out LOL


----------



## Michael Mick (Sep 12, 2011)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/belgian_malinois/dog.html?id=1193871&p=6-generation-pedigree

Thats a sibbling to my bitch same pedigree


----------



## Martin Koops (Oct 15, 2009)

Whats the height at the shoulders?


----------



## Ben Haley (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Mick

Your female has some line breeding on Kyra van de Gamaja Hof in the first few generations. Kyra was quite a small female so it may explain why she is abit smaller than her parents if she is a genetic throw back to this dog. Just a possibility.

Ben


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

22kg at 1yo, thats why when i take my pup out where there are mallies and dutchies they follow my boy around like they his pups lol


----------



## Michael Mick (Sep 12, 2011)

LMAO HAHAHHA!! 

Im gunna admit that made me smile !!!!


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> my guess is about 65-70lbs


lemme know where you're getting these bruiser bitches from... My female, is 23"5 and 55-57 working weight and I think she's a bigger than average... although I have seen some really big girls at around 70lbs.


----------



## Michael Mick (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey ryan do you mind if i ask you how old she is ?? and what lines she from ??

Thanks mate!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ryan Venables said:


> lemme know where you're getting these bruiser bitches from... My female, is 23"5 and 55-57 working weight and I think she's a bigger than average... although I have seen some really big girls at around 70lbs.


That's the truth. 

For the OP, I also expected to use the sire and dam weight to formulate some idea of how big my Dutchie might eventually become. At almost 9 months she's 42.5lbs. At first her size surprised me a little bit but she's an awesome young dog that brings to the table everything I sought out to get from my first Dutchie.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

You people need to cross with gsd to get some strength back in yr lines.

U will end up with a mutt but i guess thats no worse off for ya's.


----------



## Jonathon Howard (Nov 11, 2010)

Mick how do you find this pup????

Im hopefully getting one out of the next litter.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> You people need to cross with gsd to get some strength back in yr lines.
> 
> U will end up with a mutt but i guess thats no worse off for ya's.


Im with you last week a guy had a litter of mali x gsd pups in the trading post for sale from decent lines and i have liked everything i have heard about those crosses thats a mutt id have


----------



## Jonathon Howard (Nov 11, 2010)

brad robert said:


> Im with you last week a guy had a litter of mali x gsd pups in the trading post for sale from decent lines and i have liked everything i have heard about those crosses thats a mutt id have


haha you kidding brad?????
Did u see the video the guy posted????
Pups were biting with their incisors instead of nice deep full grips.
I didn't see any so called 'extreme drive force' as he put it. It was a couple of pups chasing and trying to hold onto a leg sleeve and him dragging them around. My sister's bichon showed more drive when she brought it home as a pup.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Didn't they already cross pit into some mal/DS lines to recover some strength and stability, or aren't we supposed to mention that lol.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Jonathon Howard said:


> haha you kidding brad?????
> Did u see the video the guy posted????
> Pups were biting with their incisors instead of nice deep full grips.
> I didn't see any so called 'extreme drive force' as he put it. It was a couple of pups chasing and trying to hold onto a leg sleeve and him dragging them around. My sister's bichon showed more drive when she brought it home as a pup.


 
Nah didnt see the video and i agree jonathon the way the guy wrote was pretty odd.

But theres just something about that cross that appeals to me stuffed if i know why maybe in my mind the hybrid vigor could produce some super dogs but im to much of a pedigree nazi to get one.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Pedigree nazi and mal are kind of self defeating proposition.

Brad how is yr pup coming along.

i must be the only oz member to post pics n vids regularly. guys need to step it up.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah your right on with the pedigree stuff.

my pup isnt a pup any longer mate she is 3 this month and i was thinking about posting some video of obedience soon she is well and truely ready for competition but finding the time is tough

There is her pedigree


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=588715


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Sheet i remember the 3 but i thought it was months!!

Done any bite working??


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Sheet i remember the 3 but i thought it was months!!
> 
> Done any bite working??


Nah mate never have.I just posted her pedigree in my post above.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Using phone to view, no
pic of yours there??

That sat.kennel has been around awhile, i thought they had more von forrel blood??

I'm not even going to reg. mine, why pay them idiots money to do nothing.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

satoris kennels is from belgium mate absolutely no von forrell blood there her father was straight from there and died a couple of years ago.

Yeah no pics but i did post some pics of her here somewhere


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I thought it was robert s???


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Michael Mick said:


> Hey ryan do you mind if i ask you how old she is ?? and what lines she from ??
> 
> Thanks mate!


Michael, she's about 3.5 y/o. Her pedigree is below, but I'm not sure if there is anything really recognizable other than the Kukay's, Perle de Tourbiere, Elgos. Her older lines I think are almost purely from Holland. Although others may see something they like... I don't know that much about the lines... I know enough to get me to what I want, but I'm not a Mal historian by any means.

Her newer lines are show lines I think. We originally got her as a pet, but she's got some wicked drive, so she led me to French Ring - and she's doing it very well thus far.

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/793488/Malingers-High-Velocity


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

brad robert said:


> satoris kennels is from *belgium* mate absolutely no von forrell blood there


 Denmark
http://www.satoris.dk/


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Denmark
> http://www.satoris.dk/


 
Lol thanks Chris knew it was over there somewhere.

There you go peter thats satoris kennels website too.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

brad robert said:


> Lol thanks Chris knew it was over there somewhere.
> 
> There you go peter thats satoris kennels website too.


 Just say "Europe", makes it easier lol


----------



## Michael Mick (Sep 12, 2011)

Jonathon Howard said:


> Mick how do you find this pup????
> 
> Im hopefully getting one out of the next litter.


LOL from some breeders ! the whole litter turned out pretty well from what ive seen !! get one awesome nerves , great termprement , really nice drives just a all round superb animal !


----------



## Michael Mick (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice sheprherd brad are you in NSW?? or is ANYONE in NSW sydney ??


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Michael Mick said:


> Nice sheprherd brad are you in NSW?? or is ANYONE in NSW sydney ??


Thanks Michael.Yeah mate im up in newcastle.


----------

